# Other Pets > Horses >  TB gelding

## catawhat75

Well, we finally found the right horse and got the email today that we are approved! We are adopting through CANTER. Jet is a former racehorse and a giant sweetie. I met him last weekend and can't wait to bring him home!

http://www.canterusa.org/index.php?o...rses&Itemid=58

----------


## Christine

Thats great news. Congrats on adopting your new horse!

----------

_catawhat75_ (08-23-2010)

----------


## neilgolli

Very nice, when do you get to take him home?

We have had style at home going on a week now and love having a horse at home (our first) :Smile:

----------

_catawhat75_ (08-23-2010)

----------


## catawhat75

Thanks  :Very Happy: 

I bet your son is loving the horse Neil, although he did seem rather taken with the kitten. That was such an adorable picture! 

We hope to bring Jet home this weekend, it depends on if he has had his coggins in the past year. If not, it will be another 10 days or so.

----------

_neilgolli_ (08-24-2010)

----------

